# Help with CV/ resume writing ????



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

Hello. I am looking for a company that helps people write CV for the New Zeland job market, hope someone can help, there are a few on the internet, but look like fake companies because they have no address,just PO BOX address.
I hope someone has used 1 and can help us???

Thanks


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - worth researching before spending any money. 
Personally I would not recommend you use any service with just a PO Box.

Do you need to spend money at all? 

Seek is NZ's largest online job search site, and offers CV/resume information here and a guide to writing your CV here

You can also sign up on Seek and Trade Me for your preferred occupation - by reading the job adverts and job descriptions (when available) it will give you a better idea of what employers are seeking, and skill areas that should be mentioned in your CV/application.

Careers NZ also has a site with some basic templates; also read their new to NZ page, and their list of recruitment websites

If you choose to enrol with a recruitment agency they should spend time with you on your CV, they should have an idea of the expectations of the employers that they deal with.

Best wishes for your job search.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Good advice from Song-Si here - and definitely worth making sure your CV is suitable for the NZ market.

What I have done is write my 'CV on a (double-sided) page' - 2 sides of A4, that gives a summary of me, my qualifications for and my approach to the job, and a list (one per line) of my most recent jobs with dates (when you get to my age it has the be the most recent LOL!)

Then I have included a couple of extra pages that provides a bit more details about the jobs on the list. 

This means that I can sell myself to the potential employer without boring the pants off him, but if I've then caught his attention he can dig a bit deeper for the facts behind the jobs. 

It seems to work - I start a new job on 17th October!


----------



## emwem (Sep 29, 2011)

I would really recommend cv-shop, look online they are really good.


----------

